# New Whispernet Problem



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

I've had my K1 since July of 2008.  It has worked flawlessly all this time, WN included.

On 11/30 I purchased a book (or two) and they downloaded perfectly.

On 12/1 I purchased three books and they never came through.  I kept trying to "Synch & Check for Items," but they still never came through.

On 12/2 I purchased one book...same thing.

On 12/3 I purchased one book...same thing.

On 12/4 I called Kindle support and spent an hour on the phone with them...re-setting, turning off/on, etc.  The guy told me he'd work on it over the weekend and push the books to my Kindle.  They never arrived.

On 12/8 I called Kindle support again and went through the exact same procedure, for another hour, even more.  This guy took me to the information page and I typed in 611 and all this gobbledegook came up that he asked me to read back to him so he could send the problem to someone "upstairs" in technical support.  He said he would get back to me within a couple of days.

Unfortunately, that night I woke up deathly ill with some GI thing and spent the next week in bed.  (So sick I didn't even want to read...)  So I never got to follow up with the guy.

But yesterday I purchased a book and it never showed up.

Has anyone else had this problem?  I've tried in multiple locations, both in my house and in the surrounding area (my Kindle is with me everywhere, so that's easy), and I just have no WN anymore...even though the gauge shows 5 bars of connection.

Advice

(And the joke is on Amazon because I've been averaging somewhere around $200/month on Kindle books and they're about to lose my business...I've so far in December spent about $15 and that's where I'm stopping until I can figure this out.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

Sounds like your modem is shot. Have you tried accessing the web browser on the Kindle? Or the Kindle bookstore?

I could be misreading your post.... How did you purchase the books?


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Is it maybe full?  I ask because, since the K1 only holds 200 books, it can fill up.  (Only!  How about that?  ONLY 200!    )  Anyway, I have an SD card and have to periodically move some to the SD card.  New downloads won't automatically go there, only to main memory.  You're probably full if you have more than 15 or 16 pages on your 'home page'.

If you have an SD card, move a couple of pages of books to it using content manager.  If not, go get one (mine is 2 Gb), turn the Kindle OFF -- not just asleep -- put in the SD card, turn it back on, and then move some books.

Once you get books moved, turn on WN and do the sync and check for new items.


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

I have a K1 and had this problem.  When I called, she sent the book to me again and it came through but at the same time I got an email saying that the problem was that my Kindle memory is full.  I'm showing 68% MB free when I hook it up to my computer so I'm not sure what's going on...

Check to see if you have such an email...


----------



## Jaasy (Feb 28, 2009)

Okay, I'm wondering if they count titles or size!  I just may have more than 200 books on mine.  I do have some on a card but maybe I need to move some more.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

Well, I can testify that when books I've ordered have not come down in the past, I've moved a couple of pages and then they come down. . . . . . .they advertise "200" for a K1 but it does depend on the size of the file I guess. . .  You can check settings to see how much memory is available.  I don't know how or why that would differ than what your computer shows when it's conected. . . I've not ever checked that way.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Pidgeon, I purchased the books through the Amazon store via my computer. 

Ann, I have a 2GB SD card in my K1.  There is plenty of room on it.  About 90% of the books are on the SD card.

Jaasy, no I never got such an email.

I've developed the habit of keeping the vast majority of books on the SD card.  Only recent purchases/dls would be in Kindle memory.  Maybe three pages at this point.  (I know because when I kept having to do the resets I took the SD card out so it didn't take so long to boot up.)


----------



## pidgeon92 (Oct 27, 2008)

So.... have you tried to access the Kindle store via the Kindle? This should give you a good indication if the modem is the problem. If that works, we can troubleshoot further.


----------



## Meemo (Oct 27, 2008)

sharyn said:


> Pidgeon, I purchased the books through the Amazon store via my computer.
> 
> Ann, I have a 2GB SD card in my K1. There is plenty of room on it. About 90% of the books are on the SD card.
> 
> ...


I'd think that the tech guy would've noticed, but have you checked your available memory on your Kindle (under settings)? My K1 had an issue with bloated index files, no matter how many books I moved to my SD card it still was showing full memory. You'd usually get an e-mail from Amazon saying your memory is full though.

IF that's the case on your Kindle (or someone else's reading this) you can hook your Kindle up to your computer, go into the index folder and delete all the files & that would free up the memory. Apparently this was an issue that came up for some K1s after the update early this year.


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

My available memory is fine.  I did find two fairly large .tmp files when I hooked up to my computer, and deleted them.  I'm afraid it's my modem, but will see if deleting those .tmp files (almost 20MB total) won't help.  I feel handicapped without being able to download!


----------



## dwaszak (Dec 15, 2008)

sharyn said:


> I've had my K1 since July of 2008. It has worked flawlessly all this time, WN included.
> 
> On 11/30 I purchased a book (or two) and they downloaded perfectly.
> 
> ...


I've been noticing the same thing with my K1- and memory is definitely not full as I move everything over to my sd card right away. My k2 downloads seamlessly, but here lately the k1 does not. I wonder if it is the older whispernet version?


----------



## sharyn (Oct 30, 2008)

Good question, dwaszak.  I still don't have WN capability, am buying and downloading to my computer, then transferring.  Kindle CS never got back to me and I don't have the patience to sit on the phone for hours going through it all with a new person.

Sucks for Amazon...I was spending $200 or so a month on books, am now spending next to nothing.


----------

